# Best way to remove these scratches?



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Hi chaps, I bought a Corsa which didn't have this damage reported, each panel on the entire car is covered with light "abrasions" which look as if someone has rubbed a scouring sponge on the paint. The scratches are light and cannot be felt by a finger nail, I've ordered some meguiars ultimate compound to apply by hand but because there is so many scuffs I'm wondering if having the whole car machine polished would be a better route of fixing them, what do you guys think?


----------



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

If you plan to use Meguiars UC be prepared for lot of elbow grease and probably you will quit very fast.
If everything is like you describe UC is capable to remove those scratches and leave very well finish but for such amount of job you have to use polishing machine - DA is really good choice with some medium pad and bit of pressure.
Ultimate Compound is SMAT technology so it reacts very well to pressure - you can stop whenever you want as it does not need abrasives to break down like DAT pastes


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

ARTB1400 said:


> If you plan to use Meguiars UC be prepared for lot of elbow grease and probably you will quit very fast.
> If everything is like you describe UC is capable to remove those scratches and leave very well finish but for such amount of job you have to use polishing machine - DA is really good choice with some medium pad and bit of pressure.
> Ultimate Compound is SMAT technology so it reacts very well to pressure - you can stop whenever you want as it does not need abrasives to break down like DAT pastes


Thanks! I better do some YouTube research then!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

benjiV50 said:


> Thanks! I better do some YouTube research then!


And hit the gym :lol:


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

chongo said:


> And hit the gym :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I wouldn't like to be trying to polish all that out by hand. There may be a member in your local area who might be willing to help you with a DA.


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't like to be trying to polish all that out by hand. There may be a member in your local area who might be willing to help you with a DA.


I went to halfords earlier to get one of their DA's along with some megs ultimate compound, one YouTube video later and Boom!


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Although the images are poor, you should be able to see the scuffs have disappeared!


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

I did wonder whilst doing this today, I'm assuming megs ultimate isn't the best compound out there so what would you recommend for General jobs like this, a 3m product? Also I used the pads supplied with the Halfords DA, again can I expect better results with 3m pads?


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

benjiV50 said:


> I did wonder whilst doing this today, I'm assuming megs ultimate isn't the best compound out there so what would you recommend for General jobs like this, a 3m product? Also I used the pads supplied with the Halfords DA, again can I expect better results with 3m pads?


Cutting is just cutting. It can be easier/quicker etc but different pads and compounds are not so different.
The Halfords DA is a generic one sold under many brands including Argos and is perfectly fine for home use. It is worth buying a 5" backing plate if it doesn't come with one and some 'Hexlogic' type pads to speed things up.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

looks like some useless plank has maybe used a scourer to get tar marks off perhaps?

good end result though pal, well done.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice work Benjiv, looks a hell of a lot better now.


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks chaps, considering this was my first time ever using a DA I couldn't believe the results! I'm getting carried away now though looking at the chem guys pads and Menzerna polish range, I'm a trader from home so I could save a few quid doing this


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Today I noticed I could see the scuffs again boooooo, the car did get rained on overnight could that make a difference? I'll try with the hard red pad now, yesterday I used the yellow one so might not of been coarse enough


----------

